# مهندسی نرم افزار > مباحث مرتبط با مهندسی نرم‌افزار > ارزیابی نرم افزار >  قیمت گذاری برای نرم افزار بنده

## ztx4

سلام دوستان
برنامه ای با امکانات زیر رو برای یک آشنا نوشتم اما هنوز در مورد قیمتش صحبت نکردیم.

می خواستم ببینم از نظر شما برنامه ای با این امکانات چه قدر می ارزه:

نرم افزار مدیریت آموزشگاه است.زبان C#‎2010 و بانک SQL2008

امکانات:


ثبت نام کار آموزانثبت حضور و غیاب کار آموز و چاپ لیست غیبت هاثبت اقساط شهریه و اعلام میزان بدهی هر کار آموز و چاپ آنچاپ پرونده ی کار آموز شامل همه ی اطلاعات یک کار آموز در بانکجستجوی کار آموز بر اساس نام نام خانوادگی یا کدکارآموزیثبت کلاس های آموزشگاهکلاس بندی کار آموزانثبت مربیحضور و غیاب مربیثبت ساعات تدریس هر مربی و حقوق دریافتی وینمایش لیست کار آموزان به تفکیک جنسیت،کلاس،دوره،بدهیتعریف رمز عبور برای منشی و مدیر و تعیین سطح دسترسی محدود برای منشیثبت آزمون های رسمی و غیر رسمی آموزشگاهثبت کار آموزان شرکت کننده در هر آزمون ،نمره ی کسب شده و تهیه ی لیست از این افراد و چاپ لیستامکان تهیه ی پشتیبان و بازیابی اطلاعات

----------


## مهران رسا

قیمت گذاری کاملاً سلیقه ای هست و خود شما باید طبق زحمتی که کشیدی قیمتی تعیین کنی که هم ارزش نرم افزار حفظ بشه هم طرف مقابل بتونه از عهده پرداختش بر بیاد . واسه همین کسی نمیتونه روی نرم افزار دیگری قیمت بگذاره .

----------


## ztx4

مرسی دوست عزیز
مشکل من اینه که هیچی راجع به قیمت ندارم.مزنه رو نمی دونم چه قدره.

اگر بخوام ساعتی حساب کنم،ساعتی چند باید بزنم؟
من اولین تجربه ی برنامه نویسی بزرگمه و بنابراین هیچی راجع به قیمتی که باید ارائه بشه نمی دونم.

لطفا اگر می شه حدودش رو بگید.

----------


## Mask

یه همچین برنامه ای حدود 200 میتونه قیمت بخوره.

----------


## BORHAN TEC

به نظر من 250 تا 300 هزار تومان خوبه.

----------


## ztx4

ممنون عزیزان
دکمه ی تشکر نیست که بزنم.
این طوری تشکر می کنم.

دوستان دیگر هم اگر لطف کرده و نظر بدند ممنون می شم.

----------


## abasfar

با اجازه
به نظر من اگه گرافیک خوبی داشته باشه و کاربر راحت باشه 400تا 450 اما بیشتر از اون فکر نکنم

----------


## www.pc3enter.tk

زبان C#‎2010

طبق تعرفه ساعتی 5000 تا 6300 تومان است

اگر به شما گفته چه جوری برنامه را بسازید و چه قابلیتی داشته باشه قیمت بالا می رود

یک روش دیگر این که می توانی 
با 15 قابلیت خودت
 قیمت گذاری کنی

هر قابلیت مثلا 15 یا 30 هزار تومان

نکته به جز خودت هیچ کس نمی تواند قیمت را تائیین کند

موفق باشی

----------


## ma.rad

به نظر منم چیزی حدود 250-300 منطقی

----------


## AmirSky

چی چی 250 ، 300  
چقدر فکر میکنی کار بره
اگه نهایتا یه ماه طول بکشه میخای 200  ، 300 پول بگیری؟
یعنی درآمد یه برنامه نویس باید یک سوم یه کارگر افغانی باشه؟
اگه کمتر از 1.000.000  بگیری بهتره ول کنی بری سراغ یه کار دیگه
موفق باشی
سعی کن قیمت رو بالاتر بدی
اگه من بودم کمتر از یک و سیصد نمی گرفتم

----------


## abasfar

> چی چی 250 ، 300  
> چقدر فکر میکنی کار بره
> اگه نهایتا یه ماه طول بکشه میخای 200  ، 300 پول بگیری؟
> یعنی درآمد یه برنامه نویس باید یک سوم یه کارگر افغانی باشه؟
> اگه کمتر از 1.000.000  بگیری بهتره ول کنی بری سراغ یه کار دیگه
> موفق باشی
> سعی کن قیمت رو بالاتر بدی
> اگه من بودم کمتر از یک و سیصد نمی گرفتم


دوست عزیز تو  ایران هستیم اگر 450 بتونه بگیره به نظر من شاه کار کرده

----------


## AmirSky

این حرفها چیه
طرف اگه واقعا نیاز به نرم افزار داشته باشه پول هم میده
یه نرم افزار که مدیریت یه آموزشگاه رو انجام بده فقط 200  تومن. خنده داره
چه جوری شما قیمت نرم افزار رو محاسبه میکنید
حتما میگید یه برنامه نویس بشینه یه برنامه رو 24 ساعته بنویسه تا بتونه یه هفته ای تحویل بده
بعد هم هر مشکلی داشته به ما چه؟
بی خود نیست بیشتر برنامه نویس های ایران بعد از 30 سال سن میرن سراغ یه شغل دیگه
باید قیمت رو حدود 1.200.000 بده تا با چونه آخرش به یه میلیون برسونه
یک میلیون برای یه آموزشگاه پولی نیست که نتونه پرداخت کنه
اگه بخوان آموزشگاه رو رنگ کنن باید چند برابر این رو بدن
واقعا فکر کنید یعنی باید دستمزد کار شما از یه نقاش ساختمان کمتر باشه؟
اگه اینجوری واقعا باید یه فکر اساسی بکنید . این همه درس خوندید و هر روز با مشکلات زیادی طرف هستید که چی بشه؟
هر جایی رو که بخواهید اجاره کنید باید ماهی 300  ، 400 تومن اجاره بدید
یه چیز رو یادتون باشه که شما برنامه نویس هستید
باید دستمزد خوب داشته باشید مگنه نمیتونید زیاد توی این شغل بمونید
کار بقیه رو هم خراب نکنید

----------


## Directx

ای کاش اینجوری بود که گفتید ولی واقعا اینجوری نیست فکر می کنید تو ایران ارزش یه برنامه رو بالاتر از رنگ کردن ساختمون می دونن؟؟؟

----------


## AmirSky

> ای کاش اینجوری بود که گفتید ولی واقعا اینجوری نیست فکر می کنید تو ایران ارزش یه برنامه رو بالاتر از رنگ کردن ساختمون می دونن؟؟؟


مقصر اصلی خود برنامه نویس ها هستند. اگه برای کاری که انجام میدهیم ارزش قایل باشیم این طرز فکر هم از بین میره.
باید از اول قیمت پروؤه رو بالا داد.
ما برنامه نویس ها یه مشکل اساسی بزرگ داریم اون هم اینکه کاسب های خوبی نیستیم.
شما نگاه کنید یه دکتر اگه بخواد یه جراحی رو 4 یا 5 ساعت انجام بده به اندازه یه ماه حقوق من و شما شاید هم بیشتر دستمزد میگیره. برای اینکه که برای کار خودش ارزش قائله.
باز هم تکرار میکنم اگه میخواهید بعد از چند سال از اینکار خسته نشید و ببینید که همه دوستانتون به جایی رسیدن و شما آه در بساط ندارید قیمت رو درست بدید. مشتری ها هم مجبورن پول بدن. راه دیگه ای ندارن.
موفق باشید.

----------


## ztx4

> مقصر اصلی خود برنامه نویس ها هستند. اگه برای کاری که انجام میدهیم ارزش قایل باشیم این طرز فکر هم از بین میره.
> باید از اول قیمت پروؤه رو بالا داد.
> ما برنامه نویس ها یه مشکل اساسی بزرگ داریم اون هم اینکه کاسب های خوبی نیستیم.
> شما نگاه کنید یه دکتر اگه بخواد یه جراحی رو 4 یا 5 ساعت انجام بده به اندازه یه ماه حقوق من و شما شاید هم بیشتر دستمزد میگیره. برای اینکه که برای کار خودش ارزش قائله.
> باز هم تکرار میکنم اگه میخواهید بعد از چند سال از اینکار خسته نشید و ببینید که همه دوستانتون به جایی رسیدن و شما آه در بساط ندارید قیمت رو درست بدید. مشتری ها هم مجبورن پول بدن. راه دیگه ای ندارن.
> موفق باشید.


درود...درود
حق با شماست
می دونید مشکل از کجاست؟
همه ی این مسائل تقصیر جوجه برنامه نویس هاییه که 4 خط کد یاد گرفتن و اسم خودشون رو گذاشتن برنامه نویس و حاضرن با هر قیمتی هر حجم کاری رو انجام بدند.
یکی از همین ها همین دیروز یک کار رو از دست من خارج کرد.
قرار به طراحی سایتی بود که من 800 قیمت دادم.
یه نفر گفت با 150 تومن کارو انجام می ده و کارو سپردن به اون.
خوب تو مملکتی که فرق بین گوشی اصل نوکیا و تلویزیون دار چینی رو نمی دونن باید هم فرق استفاده از cms ها ی رایگان رو با کد نویسی اختصاصی ندونن.
متاسفانه ملت ما در زمینه ی نرم افزار سواد کمی دارند...

----------


## J.Masomi

> درود...درود
> حق با شماست
> می دونید مشکل از کجاست؟
> همه ی این مسائل تقصیر جوجه برنامه نویس هاییه که 4 خط کد یاد گرفتن و اسم خودشون رو گذاشتن برنامه نویس و حاضرن با هر قیمتی هر حجم کاری رو انجام بدند.
> یکی از همین ها همین دیروز یک کار رو از دست من خارج کرد.
> قرار به طراحی سایتی بود که من 800 قیمت دادم.
> یه نفر گفت با 150 تومن کارو انجام می ده و کارو سپردن به اون.
> خوب تو مملکتی که فرق بین گوشی اصل نوکیا و تلویزیون دار چینی رو نمی دونن باید هم فرق استفاده از cms ها ی رایگان رو با کد نویسی اختصاصی ندونن.
> متاسفانه ملت ما در زمینه ی نرم افزار سواد کمی دارند...


با سلام
به این برنامه نویس ها میگن *برنامه نویس چینی*

 اول دو تا توصیه : اول برای آشنا کار نکن.(اگر گیر افتادی بگو یکی را  میشناسم که این کارو انجام میده و ...) و دوم اینکه قبل از شروع کار قیمت  حدودی را تعیین کن و قرارداد ببندی. 
 بریم سراغ قیمت :

 1. یا نرم افزار را سفارشی انجام دادی یا خودت همه چیزو در اوردی؟(سفارشی : 400 ، من درآوردی : 100)
 2. حق معنوی سورس را میخوای بدی یا فقط exe برنامه را؟(با سورس : 1500 ، بدون سورس: 0 )
 3. کارت help خوب داره یا نه؟(200)
 4. می تونی به چند جا دیگه بفروشی یا نه؟(بله :100 ، خیر : 500)
 5. چند ساعت کار روش انجام شده؟(فرضاً 120ساعت که قیمتش حساب شده)
 6. طرفت چقدر بارشه :کف کرده!: ؟(تا چقدر جا داره که پول زحمتتو بگیری)

حالا جمع کن ببین چی میشه : 
در بهترین حالت : 2,100,000 تومان
در بدترین حالت : 800,000 تومان

----------


## AmirSky

> درود...درود
> حق با شماست
> می دونید مشکل از کجاست؟
> همه ی این مسائل تقصیر جوجه برنامه نویس هاییه که 4 خط کد یاد گرفتن و اسم خودشون رو گذاشتن برنامه نویس و حاضرن با هر قیمتی هر حجم کاری رو انجام بدند.
> یکی از همین ها همین دیروز یک کار رو از دست من خارج کرد.
> قرار به طراحی سایتی بود که من 800 قیمت دادم.
> یه نفر گفت با 150 تومن کارو انجام می ده و کارو سپردن به اون.
> خوب تو مملکتی که فرق بین گوشی اصل نوکیا و تلویزیون دار چینی رو نمی دونن باید هم فرق استفاده از cms ها ی رایگان رو با کد نویسی اختصاصی ندونن.
> متاسفانه ملت ما در زمینه ی نرم افزار سواد کمی دارند...


دقیقا برای من هم پیش اومده. نرم افزاری رو که من 6 میلیون قیمت دادم یه نفر دیگه 500 هزار قیمت داده بود.
 تازه طرف مقابل میگفت چند تا دانشجو هم پیدا کرده که حاضرن این کار رو مجانی انجام بدم.
جالب اینجاست که پروژ طرف الان نزدیک یکساله به هیچ جایی نرسیده. اگه از اول عاقلانه فکر میکرد به نفعش بود.
البته من هم ضرر نکردم چون برنامه نویسی با این قیمت ها هم خیلی خنده داره هم با بیگاری فرقی نداره
 :چشمک:

----------


## ztx4

> دقیقا برای من هم پیش اومده. نرم افزاری رو که من 6 میلیون قیمت دادم یه نفر دیگه 500 هزار قیمت داده بود.
>  تازه طرف مقابل میگفت چند تا دانشجو هم پیدا کرده که حاضرن این کار رو مجانی انجام بدم.
> جالب اینجاست که پروژ طرف الان نزدیک یکساله به هیچ جایی نرسیده. اگه از اول عاقلانه فکر میکرد به نفعش بود.
> البته من هم ضرر نکردم چون برنامه نویسی با این قیمت ها هم خیلی خنده داره هم با بیگاری فرقی نداره


 توی این جور مواقع به نظر شما بهترین چیزی که برای تفهیم تفاوت کد 6 میلیونی با 500 تومنی می شه گفت چیه؟
من نمی دونم واقعا باید چه طور مشتریه بی سواد رو توجیه کنم که آقا بین من و اون فرقی هست...

----------


## mas'oud

> چی چی 250 ، 300  
> چقدر فکر میکنی کار بره
> اگه نهایتا یه ماه طول بکشه میخای 200  ، 300 پول بگیری؟
> یعنی درآمد یه برنامه نویس باید یک سوم یه کارگر افغانی باشه؟
> اگه کمتر از 1.000.000  بگیری بهتره ول کنی بری سراغ یه کار دیگه
> موفق باشی
> سعی کن قیمت رو بالاتر بدی
> اگه من بودم کمتر از یک و سیصد نمی گرفتم


کاملا موافقم
یعنی واقعا خودمون زدیم تو سر رشتمون

----------


## mas'oud

فقط اینو میتونم بگم:
یه کارگر که حتی بلد نیست با کامپیوتر آهنگ گوش بده (البته من به خاطر نون حلالی که در میاره ستایشش میکنم و دستشو میبوسم) خرج خانواده پر جمعیتشو میده
یه بنگاه دار که فرق مانیتور با تلویزیون رو نمیدونه (که من از این شغل و نحوه پول درآوردنش متنفرم) باید لند کروز سوار بشه
یه کاردان فنی عمران که روزی سه چهار ساعت به عنوان ناظر فنی(البته فقط بخش ناظر بودنش رو اجرا میکنن!) فعالیت داره غصه بدهی هاشو نمیخوره و همه هم فکر میکنن خیلی حالیشه!
و موارد مشابه زیاد

اونوقت ما برنامه نویسا باید به بهترین شکل ممکن پروژه رو تحویل بدیم، بدون تاخیر، با امکانات اضافی، کلی هم حرص کارمون رو بخوریم، آخرش هم کارفرما ناراضی باشه(توقع دارن آفیس تحویلشون بدیم)، بعد همه به رشتمون بخندن (فکر میکنن مهندس کامپیوتر بودن یعنی ویندوز و آفیس)، آخرش هم چندرغاز میدن!!!!!
*
به نظر من اساس همه این مشکلات اینه که هر ننه قمری میتونه ویندوز 700 دلاری رو رایگان نصب کنه! و آفیس 2000 دلاری رو مفتی نصب کنه، و خودمون که ویژوال استودیوی به اون گرونی رو مفت به دست میاریم!!!
معلومه دیگه، طرف وقتی آفیس به اون عظمتش رو با این قیمتهای کم و ناچیز میخره به برنامه هایی که ما میسازیم میخنده و میگه که مگه چی ساختی!؟؟

مشکل نه برنامه نویسا هستن و نه مشاغل دیگه، بلکه اون قانون مسخره ماست که فقط برای نرم افزار های تولید داخل کپی رایت رو اعمال میکنه.

خنده دار تر از این(خنده که نه، گریه دار) چیست که تو ضمیمه کلیک پر تیراژ ترین روزنامه کشور، کرک کردن نرم افزار رو یاد میدن!!! اونم نه یک فرد معمولی، بلکه عده ای کامپیوتر خوانده.*

----------


## abasfar

نتیجه گیری من
من پروژه را نگیرم کسی دیگه ای ان را میگیرد من که نمیتوانم مفت مفت کارکنم و همچنین نمیتونم پوله خوبی هم بگیرم پس باید دنبال شغل دومی باشم اره ؟
من که سوال بالایی را جواب منفی میدم به نطر من باید ما یک اتحادیه خیلی قوی داشته باشیم تا به مشکلات ما برسد واقعا شرم اور است دومین شغل پر درامد امریکا تو ایران از کارگر ساختمان کم بگیرد




> مشکل نه برنامه نویسا هستن و نه مشاغل دیگه، بلکه اون قانون مسخره ماست که فقط برای نرم افزار های تولید داخل کپی رایت رو اعمال میکنه.


بابا کاش تو ایران حداقل به نرم افزار ایرانی احترام میزاشتن من تو اسفند تو شهر اصفه.... بود م نرم افزار شرکت خودمان را با کرک به اسم  اورجینال  میفروختند دیگه نمیدونم اورجینال مال سی دی بود یا نرم افزار

----------


## tabrize

> کاملا موافقم
> یعنی واقعا خودمون زدیم تو سر رشتمون


نزدیم زدند :گریه:  :گیج:  :خیلی عصبانی:

----------


## AmirSky

> نتیجه گیری من
> من پروژه را نگیرم کسی دیگه ای ان را میگیرد من که نمیتوانم مفت مفت کارکنم و همچنین نمیتونم پوله خوبی هم بگیرم پس باید دنبال شغل دومی باشم اره ؟


دقیقا باید همین کار رو کرد. به هیچ وجه نباید براید کسی مفت کار کرد. چون با مفت کارکردن ارزش خودمون رو میاریم پایین.
شرکت ها هم باید برای نرم افزار پول واقعای رو بدن. همینطور که برای خرید دکوراسیون شرکت حاضرن حداقل یه ده میلیونی خرج کنن باید نرم افزار هم پول خوبی بدن.
اگه پول قرارداد رو با قیمت کمی ببندید این به این معناست که ارزش کار شما حتی از کار یه کارگر ساختمان بی سواد هم کمتره. 
چرا باید آدم چند سال برای مردم مجانی کار کنه و بعد از چند سال متوجه بشه فقط عمرش رو بیخود تلف کرده. بخاطر کی ؟ بخاطر چی؟ فقط بخاطر اینکه پز بدیم به مردم که ما مهندس کامپیوتریم؟ مهندس هایی که حسرت زندگی یه کارگر افغانی رو دارن؟ خنده دار نیست؟ پز عالی جیب خالی
بعد من قیمت رو نسبت به بازار ایران دادم . کجا مثلا توی یه کشور اروپایی یا آمریکایی یه شرکت میتونه با یه میلیون برابر هزار دلار همچین نرم افزاری رو سفارش بده؟ باید این مسائل به مشتری فهمونده بشه که توی ایران این قیمت بهش داده شده اگه جای دیگه بود باید خیلی بیشتر از اینها پیاده میشد.
همینطوری که جا افتاده اگه مدیرعامل شرکتی بخواد یه ماشین داشته باشه باید یه چند میلیونی رو برای این کار کنار بزاره برای سفارش یه نرم افزار هم باید یه مبلغی رو کنار گذاشته باشد.
اگه واقعا نمی تونید قیمت رو درست بدید این کار رو به کس دیگه ای که برای شما قابل اعتماد است و روابط عمومی خوبی داره بسپارین تا به شما توی این کار کمک کنه.
در نهایت اگه نمیتونید ، شغل زیاده فقط کاری نکنید که در آینده پشیمون باشید.
و این رو در نظر داشته باشید خیلی ها توی همین بازار دارن عالی کار میکنن پس شما هم میتونید

----------


## sobhan5968

من کاملا با تمام نظرات دوست خوبمون AmirSky موافق هستم . ما نباید بخاطر جو خراب قوانین مالکیت فکری و کپی رایت ارزش کار برنامه نویسی رو بیاریم پائین . در تمام کشورها یکی از پردرامد ترین شغل ها برنامه نویسی هستش. در حدود 5   6 سال پیش یکی از دوستام که برنامه نویسه گفت اگه الان  زبان ... رو بلد باشی میتونی به راحتی ماهیانه 20 میلیون درامد داشته باشی . خوب واضحه اون شخص طرز فکر بعضی از دوستان رو نداشت که می ان ارزش برنامه نویسی رو پائین میارن نداشت . 

یکی از اساتید ما که خودش برنامه نویس حرفه ای بود میگفت اگه میخواهید ضرر نکنید باید واسه یه نرم افزار 6 برابر قیمتش رو از مشتری بگیرید و اگه سورسش رو هم خواست اونوقت 10 برابر هزینه ای که واست داشته رو باید بگیری .

من برنامه یک میلیارد و دویست میلیون تومنی هم دیدم تو ایران که مواسه یه ارگان نوشته شده . دوستانی که میگن تو ایران نرم افزار ارزش نداره و قیمت رو میارن زیر یک میلیون تومن خوب باید بدونن که اون طرف مشتری نیست و خوشش میاد الکی والا اگه کسی احتیاج به نرم افزار داشته باشه حاضره بابتش درست و حسابی خرج کنه .

----------


## mas'oud

بدبختی اینجاست که همیشه نسخه ارزانتر از محصول ما وجود داره یا باید ما ارزونترین باشیم تا بفروشیم!!! همینجوری قیمت میاد پایین!

----------


## joker

اقا چطوري ميشه اين جنس مزخرف " برنامه نويس چيني "‌را براي هميشه معدوم كرد ؟  :لبخند گشاده!:

----------


## soheril.server

با سلام
اگه برنامه تون از لحاظ گرافیکی مشکلی نداشته باشه و رابط کاربری خوبی داشته باشه حدودا" 1000000 تومان

----------


## soheril.server

دوستان احساس نمی کنید یکم تاپپیک منحرف شده!!!دوستمون خواسته بودن برای نرم افزارشون قیمت پیشنهاد بدیم نه اینکه از مشکلات بگیم!!! :قهقهه:

----------


## ehsan_soroosh

بستگی داره چه مدت براش زحمت کشیدی ولی حداقل یک تومان می ارزه
. اگر واقعا نیاز داشته باشه یک تومان چیزی نیست.

----------


## s.tavosi

روی نرم افزار لیسانس بزار و 300 تومن بده
بعدش هم بازاریابی کن و تا 700 تومن قیمت بده البته با option

----------


## hossein033

با سلام 

منم با نظر آقا امیر موافقم ، اگه بخوای برای یه همچین برنامه ای که حداقل یه هفته ای کار داره ( اگه گرافیکی باشه ) ، 1.000.000 بگیری ، کمترین قیمته!!
موفق باشبد.

----------


## secondstriker

اگه تخصصیه و فقط می خوای به یه فرد بفروشی به نظر من هر چی بگیری کمه!
چقد وقت گذاشتی؟ 150 ساعت؟ 200 ساعت؟
ساعتی 10 هزار تومانم که بگیری میشه 1.5 تا 2 ملیون تومن که اینم بهت نمیدن!
یعنی ساعتی 10 هزار تومنم بهت نمیدن! :اشتباه: 
یه دبیر ریاضی مدرسه ساعتی 25 تومان میگیره! هیچی هم بلد نیست. اونوقت یه برنامه نویس.... :عصبانی: 
به نظر من برنامه نویسان ایرانی باید تیم درست کنن و به خارجیا نرم افزار بفروشن وگر نه نمیصرفه! :متفکر: 
از ما گفتن.

----------

